# Programmas / Software >  Kā P-CAD izmainīt refdes atrašanos?

## Vikings

Tātad problēma - ir izprojektēta plate, man it kā viss skaidrs kas kur uz viņas ir. Bet ja es to rādu kādam citam, tad elementu numerācijas pārklāšanās (skat bildīti zemāk) var radīt grūti lasāmu plati. Tādēļ jautājums - vai jau saliktā platē ir kāda iespēja pārvietot refdes komponentu uz man izdevīgāku vietu, ja neskaita pašas detaļas labošanu pattern editorā vai detaļas eksplodēšanu turpat uz plates un refdes manuālu labošanu. Ideāla būtu iespēja refdes komponentu nēsāt apkārt un grozīt lai novietotu vietā, kur to viegli salasīt.
[attachment=0:2tuz3889]untitled.JPG[/attachment:2tuz3889]

----------


## M_J

Tātad - izvēlies un iezīmē vajadzīgo komponenti (izvēlētā komponente iekrāsojas dzeltena), pēc tam uz iezīmētās komponentes noklikšķini peles labo taustiņu. Izleks vesels saraksts. Izvēlamies "Alter". Refdes elementi iekrāsosies zili. Tagad varam ņemt jebkuru no refdes komponentiem un nolikt, grozīt un bīdīt, kā vajag.

----------


## Vikings

Super. Liels paldies.

----------


## marizo

es daru tā- turu nospiestu "Shift", ar peles kreiso klikšķinam uz kā nu vajag, un bīdam.  ::

----------


## M_J

Šito nezināju! Mūžu dzīvo, mūžu mācies! Paldies, labs!

----------

